# "Planking" to the max



## solar 17 (May 25, 2011)

you gotta smile


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

this has me in hysterics .......... thanx for posting 
Crystal


----------



## AshMan (May 25, 2011)

BAHAHA!! Definatly bought a smile to my face  LOL!!


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 25, 2011)

:lol: Bahaha. That's funny as Baden. It made my day. :lol:


----------



## shell477 (May 25, 2011)

haha this should be made in to one of those funny mock motivational posters!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 25, 2011)

oooh love it!


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 25, 2011)

Now thats Planking!!!!!!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

bahahahahaha what a pizza baden , ROFL!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

Lol


----------



## CamdeJong (May 25, 2011)

Beat me to it, kawasakirider!!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> Beat me to it, kawasakirider!!!
> 
> View attachment 202009


 
Hahaha yours is funnier


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2011)

thats gold, top work all!


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2011)

You try that Baden and post a photo. lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol


 


CamdeJong said:


> Beat me to it, !!!
> 
> View attachment 202009


thats it bahahahahahahahahah i want kawasakiride r& CamdeJong at my next Bday pizz up,
i could barely type this im laughing so damn hard


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> thats it bahahahahahahahahah i want kawasakiride r& CamdeJong at my next Bday pizz up,
> i could barely type this im laughing so damn hard


 

As long as the beers are cold, I'm there mate  haha.


----------



## lizardloco (May 25, 2011)

Look at it's wittle back legs!!!!


----------



## CamdeJong (May 25, 2011)

Likewise, time and place. I also do party tricks with spiders haha.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

man he REALLY dont wanna peice of that bath eh lol 
and mate beers are always cold an half price fer a kwaka rider


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> man he REALLY dont wanna peice of that bath eh lol
> and mate beers are always cold an half price fer a kwaka rider


 
You ride mate?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2011)

You should put a blue jersey on the dog & make the water maroon. NOW that would be funny:lol::lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> You should put a blue jersey on the dog & make the water maroon. NOW that would be funny:lol::lol:


 
Except it should be a maroon jersey on the dog, and blue water, coz QLD is scared of NSW


----------



## solar 17 (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> except it should be a maroon jersey on the dog, and blue water, coz qld is scared of nsw


*you wish....
*


----------



## kawasakirider (May 25, 2011)

*cattledog!*


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You ride mate?


 
yeah, been known to ride the odd mile or 2


----------



## Banjo (May 26, 2011)

I have noticed this planking rage is getting pretty extreme now, the old lady next door has been flat on her face on the front lawn for three days now.


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 26, 2011)

Baden,

I didn't know you washed your food items before you fed them off?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 26, 2011)

Rory, 

Sometimes I give my squashed lizards a good scrub before I feed them off...


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 26, 2011)

This one takes the cake. Nice one Baden 
Looks like an American Staffy...like the one my work supervisor has except hers throws blue pups!


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 26, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Rory,
> 
> Sometimes I give my squashed lizards a good scrub before I feed them off...



Jonno,

Squashed lizards??? oh thats right , you have to do all the 'feeding' yourself now


----------

